# [Résolu][awesome]impossible d'installer awesome

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je suis débutant avec gentoo, alors j'y vais petit à petit.

J'essaie d'installer awesome come window manager, mais la compilation plante avec cairo.

```

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   econf failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3171:  Called econf '--enable-xlib' '--disable-gtk-doc' '--disable-directfb' '--enable-xcb' '--enable-svg' '--disable-glitz' '--enable-xlib-xrender' '--disable-test-surfaces' '--enable-pdf' '--enable-png' '--enable-ft' '--enable-ps' '--disable-quartz' '--disable-quartz-image'

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m            die "econf failed"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8'
```

J'ai vu que certain utilisent revdev-rebuild, mais je ne le trouve pas dans emerge. Sauriez-vous comment puis-je résoudre ce problème ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------

## Ey

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8 failed:
> ...

 

Il nous en faudra un peu plus pour pouvoir t'aider parce que la en fait il manque l'erreur, il faut poster les lignes qui precedent.

Pour revdep-rebuild il faut installer gentoolkit

Merci aussi de modifier ton topic pour le mettre en conformite avec les regles du forum (cf 3/3 : Comment poster sur le forum ??).

----------

## zerros

Merci. J'ai installé gentoolkit.

Pour l'erreur, c'est bon, j'ai trouvé. Cela vient d'un bug connu. Une variable n'est pas setté alors je l'ai setté avec un export.

(y)

[edit] Comment met-on Résolu sur le topic ?[/edit]

----------

## Ey

Il faut editer le premier message et changer son sujet.

----------

## geekounet

Et pense aussi à mettre le titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum. Merci  :Smile: 

----------

